# DuoDVR 722 and Sling Adapter



## PAdishuser (Jul 12, 2006)

Hello ---I apologize in advanced as I am sure this has already been discussed. I am over a 15 year user of Dish and still get a bit confused.
I am a bit confused on Sling Adapter and Online viewing of receiver programming. My sling adapter is attached to DuoDVR 722. I assume that you cannot view receiver content without sling technology as clearly stated in Dishnetwork.com, however I did read otherwise in one thread…just wanted to confirm that is true. When my collage son attaches to the wife’s receiver she is unable to watch anything. I would have thought that perhaps one tuner would be utilized, but not completely locked down. This is my main concern.

My questions:
•	Is the 722 receiver locked down when a person logs into Sling Adapter to view content?
•	Is the only way to view receiver content online through the use of Sling Adapter or full Sling?
•	Is the Sling Adapter only used with 722? Realizing it is part of 922. My son’s receiver is a 211with external hard drive attached.
•	As a side note…on 722 the TV1 and TV2 sound tends to echo lately when on Dual mode…TVs in close proximity…anyone else have this problem?

Thank you


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

PAdishuser said:


> My questions:
> •	Is the 722 receiver locked down when a person logs into Sling Adapter to view content?
> •	Is the only way to view receiver content online through the use of Sling Adapter or full Sling?
> •	Is the Sling Adapter only used with 722? Realizing it is part of 922. My son's receiver is a 211with external hard drive attached.
> ...


1. TV2 is locked down (controlled remotely) when someone logs in to use the sling. TV1 is supposed to continue operating normally.

2. Yes, the Sling adapter / Sling box is the only way to view content from _*your*_ DVR online. There is other content available at Dishonline.com though.

3. Sling adapters only work with the 722/722k. 922 has it built in. If you want to watch any other receiver online you would need a regular Sling box.

4. Not sure about the echo unless you're watching the same channel on both at the same time.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

The echo on tv1 vs tv2 is probably due to a slight delay introduced when the signal is transcoded from digital to NTSC for TV2 output.

I am presuming you have TV1 and TV2 on the same programming and the audio is not quite synchronized, not that the TV2 television has an internal echo only on the TV2 audio - Am I correct?


----------



## BillM (Apr 27, 2005)

I see two different problems on my 722K with the Sling Adapter; if the receiver is in single mode, then each time you connect or disconnect a Sling player there is a glitch on TV1, just as the lights show the receiver going from single mode to "Sling" dual mode and back when you disconnect. On the other hand, if I keep the receiver in dual mode, no glitch but I can't get the PC or Mac dishonline web client to show a DVR recording in the browser window; if you select a DVR recording in dual mode, it plays back on TV1, not on the Sling player. Oddly enough, if I do the same thing on an iPad, it works fine.

Bill


----------



## Transplanted Yankee (Oct 18, 2010)

BillM said:


> I see two different problems on my 722K with the Sling Adapter; if the receiver is in single mode, then each time you connect or disconnect a Sling player there is a glitch on TV1, just as the lights show the receiver going from single mode to "Sling" dual mode and back when you disconnect. On the other hand, if I keep the receiver in dual mode, no glitch but I can't get the PC or Mac dishonline web client to show a DVR recording in the browser window; if you select a DVR recording in dual mode, it plays back on TV1, not on the Sling player. Oddly enough, if I do the same thing on an iPad, it works fine.
> 
> Bill


My issue with my 722K and Sling Adapter is that I can view the Guide on line,(DRA) and schedule a show to record, and receive an acknowledgement that the show is scheduled to record...Problem is with either the DRA looking at scheduled recordings on that DVR, or physically going to the DVR and looking at scheduled recordings, it's not there. To schedule a show recording I have to do so physically on the DVR setup with the Sling Adapter...Unable to do this with DRA. Waiting for software update to resolve this issue...I would presume.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

I logged into my receiver (922 now but I had a 722) and I setup a timer to record a movie. When I had my 722, I could setup timers also. I was able to go to DVR/My Timers and I saw the timer I just setup.

I checked our known issues log and I'm only seeing an issue when setting up a timer with the recording not being on the receiver hard drive. Please let me know if you continue to have this issue. Thanks.



Transplanted Yankee said:


> My issue with my 722K and Sling Adapter is that I can view the Guide on line,(DRA) and schedule a show to record, and receive an acknowledgement that the show is scheduled to record...Problem is with either the DRA looking at scheduled recordings on that DVR, or physically going to the DVR and looking at scheduled recordings, it's not there. To schedule a show recording I have to do so physically on the DVR setup with the Sling Adapter...Unable to do this with DRA. Waiting for software update to resolve this issue...I would presume.


----------



## Transplanted Yankee (Oct 18, 2010)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> I logged into my receiver (922 now but I had a 722) and I setup a timer to record a movie. When I had my 722, I could setup timers also. I was able to go to DVR/My Timers and I saw the timer I just setup.
> 
> I checked our known issues log and I'm only seeing an issue when setting up a timer with the recording not being on the receiver hard drive. Please let me know if you continue to have this issue. Thanks.


By Timers...Are you referring to the screen that you manually enter the Channel, Day, Time, Duration, etc. If so, I haven't tried that as it's too much trouble.
I'm referring to simply looking at the Guide via DRA, clicking on that show, and selecting to record it. That right there, is what I am unable to do.
While within DRA, the correct DVR w/ Sling Adapter is selected.
Like I've stated a few times...I'll get the response when using DRA that the future show is scheduled to record. When I review scheduled recordings either via DRA -or- visibly / physically on that DVR, nothing is scheduled, and the only way for me to actually schedule the recording is to do it on the DVR itself.
This particular 722K DVR and Sling Adapter is perhaps 2 weeks old.
Makes it somewhat inconvenient when my Daughter in Okinawa has to send me an email to schedule something to record for her because this basic function is not working...That's all. Hope that helps. If you don't have an instance for this in your known issues log and this applies, please submit this.


----------



## BillM (Apr 27, 2005)

Well, I switched back to single mode, but I'm still having problems getting the browser version of Dish Online to play back recorded events; these work fine on the iPad, where you have the option to "watch on iPad", "watch on TV", or delete. No such option appears when using the browser version; while the banner shows the selected event, the picture is still the live output from TV2. The icon on the Dish Online site is a play button, but even if this causes the event to play on the TV, it should still be viewable in the browser if the receiver is in single mode. BTW, this fails on both a PC running IE and a Mac running Safari.


Seems like a major bug to me; are others also seeing this?

Bill


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

BillM said:


> Well, I switched back to single mode, but I'm still having problems getting the browser version of Dish Online to play back recorded events; these work fine on the iPad, where you have the option to "watch on iPad", "watch on TV", or delete. No such option appears when using the browser version; while the banner shows the selected event, the picture is still the live output from TV2. The icon on the Dish Online site is a play button, but even if this causes the event to play on the TV, it should still be viewable in the browser if the receiver is in single mode. BTW, this fails on both a PC running IE and a Mac running Safari.
> 
> Seems like a major bug to me; are others also seeing this?
> 
> Bill





Transplanted Yankee said:


> By Timers...Are you referring to the screen that you manually enter the Channel, Day, Time, Duration, etc. If so, I haven't tried that as it's too much trouble.
> I'm referring to simply looking at the Guide via DRA, clicking on that show, and selecting to record it. That right there, is what I am unable to do.
> While within DRA, the correct DVR w/ Sling Adapter is selected.
> Like I've stated a few times...I'll get the response when using DRA that the future show is scheduled to record. When I review scheduled recordings either via DRA -or- visibly / physically on that DVR, nothing is scheduled, and the only way for me to actually schedule the recording is to do it on the DVR itself.
> ...


Hello, I have sent you both PMs so that I can get your issues reported. Thank you!


----------

